# Dull text excerpts to stave off the excitement



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

From the Wikipedia article about New Jersey Chamber of Commerce.

"The guests board a chartered Amtrak train that leaves from Penn Station in Newark and then stops at various stations across New Jersey, as well as stops in Philadelphia and Wilmington. After the train arrives in the nation's capital, guests have been joined by governors, state legislators, New Jersey's Congressional delegation and other prominent business and political leaders from the Garden State for the annual Congressional Dinner."


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

From the Ottawa, CA tourism website:

"Ottawa experiences four very distinct seasons. Ottawa usually receives a considerable amount of snow in the winter, and moderate amounts of rain in all other months."


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

"In 2009, there were approximately 113,000 visits to Luton by overseas tourists involving a stay of at least one night. There is no information collected for domestic tourists, however a 2007 survey by East of England Tourism found that 7% of visitors to Bedfordshire were from overseas, 45% were domestic from outside the Eastern region and 25% from within Bedfordshire itself."

From Love Luton.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

"The Entomological Society of America (ESA) is the largest organization in the world serving the professional and scientific needs of entomologists and individuals in related disciplines. Founded in 1889, ESA has nearly 7,000 members affiliated with educational institutions, health agencies, private industry, and government. Members are researchers, teachers, extension service personnel, administrators, marketing representatives, research technicians, consultants, students, pest management professionals and hobbyists."

About ESA


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

1 - No one is really interested in examining what factors are at work when a considerable portion of the experienced listening public seems to prefer certain particular compositions belonging to a certain genre over others.

2- No one feels comfortable talking about what "buttons" are pushed for them personally when they react in some strongly favorable way to a particular work. Or perhaps, they don't feel comfortable guessing whether or not other listeners experience the same or similar reactions to the same stimuli.

I only assume the above because, basically, no one has given anything really interesting on these OP topics for consideration. The closest we've come (outside of a couple poor attempts of my own to address the issues) has been a very generalized discussion of why certain composers or works are perceived as "great"?

_From a post by Veteralen on another thread_


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

http://www.k-kankou.jp.e.ee.hp.transer.com/study_tourism/facility/detail.html?CN=53616

A boring Japanese plastics recycling plant using dull machine translation to attempt to lure the most mundane of tourists to their facilities.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

"Ssuk Islet Revolutionary Site

The islet is associated with the achievements of President Kim II Sung who held a consultative meeting of delegates of major parties, and public organizations in north and south Korea on May 2, Juche 37 (1948), in which he specified directions to carry out the decision of the historic April Joint Conference of South and North Korea. The islet is on the River Taedong. Found here are the Reunification-Front Tower and the then relics."

From the Official Webpage of the DPR of Korea.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Well it's about North Korea. More creepy than boring.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Creepy it may be but it is also very boring.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Dull text excerpts to stave off the excitement


http://www.talkclassical.com/search.php?searchid=1895219


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

"For your protection, the Cuisinart® Hurricane™ Pro Blenders are equipped with a 3-conductor cord that has a molded 3-prong grounding-type plug, and should be used in combination with a properly connected grounding-type outlet as shown in Figure 1. If a grounding-type outlet is not available, an adapter, shown in Figure 2, may be obtained so that a 2-slot wall outlet can be used with a 3-prong plug."

For more information, see the instruction manual.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

"Lee Gregory fired over under pressure from Bradford's Reece Burke, while Devante Cole had a penalty appeal for the visitors turned down.

Millwall keeper Jordan Archer was untroubled by Tony McMahon's long-range volley just after the hour mark.

But Ben Williams had to produce a stunning save to prevent Shaun Williams firing Millwall in front from 18 yards."

From the BBC's report on Saturday's scoreless draw.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

"Nails are typically driven into the workpiece by a hammer, a pneumatic nail gun, or a small explosive charge or primer. A nail holds materials together by friction in the axial direction and shear strength laterally. The point of the nail is also sometimes bent over or clinched after driving to prevent pulling out."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nail_(fastener)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"Youth Festival Shrouded with Glee"

Headline from the Mitsubishi Teletype, many years ago.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

The information contained in this e-mail message is attorney-client privileged and/or confidential information intended for the use of the named recipient only. You are hereby notified that any dissemination, distribution, or copying of this communication is prohibited. If you have received this communication in error, please immediately notify the sender by replying to this e-mail or by calling us at 212-000-0000 and please immediately delete this communication. Thank you.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

from Cemetery Rules and Regulations - Flintshire County Council, .pdf can be downloaded from
www.flintshire.gov.uk/ en/ PDFFiles/ Funerals,


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Graves are little too morbid to be merely "boring". Otherwise great though.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> Graves are little too morbid to be merely "boring". Otherwise great though.


I'm obviously missing something here. I thought that the text had to be boring, irrespective of the subject.

Sorry. To make amends:

"The strategic initiative report responding to the Commission's State of Nature in Europe report and the mid-term review of the EU's Biodiversity Strategy will be discussed by the Committee on Environment, Public Health and Food Safety on 09.11.15. The report is also set to contribute to the fitness check of the Birds and Habitats Directives. Rapporteur Mark Demesmaeker is calling on the Member States to provide urgent political priority to the achievement of the 2020 targets."

From the Highlights (!) section of the European Parliament Committees page here.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Non-boring subject, dull text - good. Boring subject, dull text - even better. Though the text in this extraordinalily dull so it compensates for the somewhat non-boring subject.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> Non-boring subject, dull text - good. Boring subject, dull text - even better. Though the text in this extraordinalily dull so it compensates for the somewhat non-boring subject.


Ok. As you can see I have edited my post @18 to provide a very boring subject with very boring text.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

"The chief requirement of the good life', said Michael, 'is that one should have some conception of one's capacities. One must know oneself sufficiently to know what is the next thing. One must study carefully how best to use such strength as one has. ... One must perform the lower act which one can manage and sustain: not the higher act which one bungles."

"Patchway had the enviable countryman's capacity, which is shared only by great actors, of standing by and saying nothing, and yet existing, large, present, and at ease."

"The talk of lovers who have just declared their love is one of life's most sweet delights. Each vies with the other in humility, in amazement at being so valued. The past is searched for the first signs and each one is in haste to declare all that he is so that no part of his being escapes the hallowing touch."

"Toby had received, though not yet digested, one of the earliest lessons of adult life: that one is never secure. At any moment one can be removed from a state of guileless serenity and plunged into its opposite, without any intermediate condition, so high about us do the waters rise of our own and other people's imperfection."

"... he felt himself to be one of them, who can live neither in the world nor out of it. They are a kind of sick people, whose desire for God makes them unsatisfactory citizens of an ordinary life, but whose strength or temperament fails them to surrender the world completely; and present-day society, with its hurried pace and its mechanical and technical structure, offers no home to these unhappy souls."

"I know how much you grieve over those who are under your care: those you try to help and fail, those you cannot help. Have faith in God and remember that He will is His own way and in His own time complete what we so poorly attempt. Often we do not achieve for others the good that we intend but achieve something, something that goes on from our effort. Good is an overflow. Where we generously and sincerely intend it, we are engaged in a work of creation which may be mysterious even to ourselves - and because it is mysterious we may be afraid of it. But this should not make us draw back. God can always show us, if we will, a higher and a better way; and we can only learn to love by loving. Remember that all our failures are ultimately failures in love. Imperfect love must not be condemned and rejected but made perfect. The way is always forward, never back."

^ Quotes from The Bell, by Iris Murdoch, from goodreads.com. And these are the supposedly _quotable _parts of that book!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Peridot*(/ˈpɛrɨdɒt/*or*/ˈpɛrɨdoʊ/) is gem-quality*olivine. Olivine is a*silicate mineral*with the formula of (Mg, Fe)2SiO4. As peridot is themagnesium-rich variety (forsterite) the formula approaches Mg2SiO4.

The origin of the name*peridot*is uncertain. The*Oxford English Dictionary*suggests an alteration of*Anglo-Norman*pedoretés(classical*Latin*pæderot-), a kind of*opal, rather than the*Arabic*word*faridat, meaning "gem".

The*Middle English Dictionary's entry onperidot*includes several variations*:*peridod,peritot,*pelidod*and*pilidod*- other variants substitute*y*for the*i's seen here.[1]

The earliest use in England is in the register of the*St Albans Abbey, in Latin, and its translation in 1705 is possibly the first use of "peridot" in English. It records that on his death in 1245 Bishop John bequeathed various items including peridot to the Abbey.[2]

Peridot is one of the few gemstones that occur in only one color, an*olive-green. The intensity and tint of the green, however, depends on how much*iron*is contained in the crystal structure, so the color of individual peridot gems can vary from yellow-to olive-to brownish-green. The most valued color is a dark olive-green.

Olivine, of which peridot is a type, is a common mineral in*mafic*and*ultramafic rocks, and it is often found in*lavas*and inperidotite*xenoliths*of the*mantle, which lavas carry to the surface; but gem quality peridot only occurs in a fraction of these settings. Peridots can be also found in meteorites.

Olivine in general is a very abundant mineral, but gem quality peridot is rather rare. This is due to the mineral's*chemical instability*on the Earth's surface. Olivine is usually found as small grains, and tends to exist in a heavily weathered state, unsuitable for decorative use. Large crystals of*forsterite, the variety most often used to cut peridot gems, are rare; as a result olivine is considered to beprecious.

Peridot olivine is mined in*Arkansas,*Arizonaon the*San Carlos Reservation,*Hawaii,Nevada, and*New Mexico*at*Kilbourne Hole, in the US; and in*Australia,*Brazil,*China,*Egypt,Kenya,*Mexico,*Myanmar*(Burma),*Norway,Pakistan,*Saudi Arabia,*South Africa,*Sri Lanka, and*Tanzania.

Peridot crystals have been collected from some*pallasite*meteorites.

It is sometimes mistaken for*emeralds*and other green gems. In fact notable*gemologistGeorge Frederick Kunz[3]*discussed the confusion between*emeralds*and peridots in many*church*treasures, notably the "Three Magi" treasure in the*Dom*of*Cologne, Germany.

The largest cut peridot olivine is a 310*carat(62 g) specimen in the*Smithsonian Museumin Washington, D.C.

Peridot olivine is the*birthstone*for the month of August.[4]

Sauce

NYEH HEH HEH HEH!! CLODS!!


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

The provision at issue here is the equipment rental exception, under which physicians may both lease equipment to a hospital and refer their Medicare patients to that hospital for procedures using the equipment so long as the leasing agreement meets certain conditions. The lease must (1) be in writing; (2) assign use of the equipment exclusively to the hospital; (3) last for a term of at least one year; (4) set rental charges in advance that are consistent with fair market value and "not determined in a manner that takes into account the volume or value of any referrals or other business generated between the parties"; (5) satisfy the standard of commercial reasonableness even absent any referrals; and (6) meet "such other requirements as the Secretary may impose by regulation as needed to protect against program or patient abuse." 42 U.S.C. § 1395(e)(1)(B)(i)-(vi).

- Council for Urological Interests v. Burwell, United States Court of Appeals, District of Columbia Circuit


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

If I wanted to be uncharitable I could also post some _long_ excerpts from Henry James' novellas, which I am currently slogging through for some reason.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

isorhythm said:


> If I wanted to be uncharitable I could also post some _long_ excerpts from Henry James' novellas, which I am currently slogging through for some reason.


What about Twilight? The writing style in it is so tedious it's comparible to slogging through mud.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

> How do I search for something?
> 
> To quickly find a thread or post of interest anywhere on the bulletin board, click on the 'Search' link in the navigation bar at the top of most forum pages. Then, type in the keyword or phrase you wish to search for, and select either 'Show Threads' or 'Show Posts' to view the results. By selecting posts, you will be shown only the actual post in which the search word appears.
> 
> For more control over the search, select 'Advanced Search' from the drop-down box. The advanced search page allows you to restrict your search to individual forums, find posts or threads by user, or return results based on tags (?). There are also options to find posts from a certain date, or threads with a certain number of replies.


dull in light of its uselessness


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Dull pedantic lecture on the pronunciation of "R" in Japanese:

The sound romanized as "R" has caused a lot of confusion for the non-Japanese. Is it really an "R", or is it more like an "L" sound? Sometimes you hear the advice that it should be pronounced like it was between "R" and "L". This I think is terrible, confusing and nonsensical advice for English speakers.

First of all it has to be understood that there is in fact two major ways to pronounce the Japanese "R". The first and clearly the most common way is an "alveolar flap" (also called "alveolar tap"), which is equal to the short Spanish R (as in "pero", but not the double r as in "perro"). This sound has the same _place of articulation_ (the speaker's tongue is placed around the same place in his mouth) as both R and L in English (as they are usually pronounced anway), but a totally different _manner of articulation_ than either R or L in English. So it is impossible to say whether it sounds more like the English R or more like the English L.

From the perspective of an English speaker, the closest sound to the Japanese R is in fact D. In fact, in some accents D and T are often pronounced between vowels ("ladder", "butter" etc.) in quick speech as the same sound as the Japanese R. The tongue is quickly "thrown" (almost like a whip) against the same place the tongue is placed when pronouncing d. The difference from D is that D is a "stop" consonant, meaning that airflow is at first blocked by placing the tip or blade of the tongue on the alveolar ridge and then released, the release being the sound of the consonant, while with the flap the sound is caused by the hit of the tongue against the alveolar ridge. For speakers of languages with an alveolar trill (a "rolled R") like Italian, the alveolar tap will probably sound like a very short R-sound. The rolled/trilled pronunciation of R is not unheard of in Japanese, but it has rude and vulgar connotations, often conveying anger.

The second, significantly rarer variant is an alveolar _lateral_ flap. This is where the association with l-sounds comes from. "Lateral" means that the tongue blocks the airstream from going through the middle of the mouth, instead letting it flow from the sides of the tongue. Since it is a flap, like the more common variant, this sound indeed is between an L-sound and a _Spanish short R_-sound. It is particularly typical at the beginning of utterances, and Japanese tend to pronounce R this way when asked to demonstrate the pronunciation of R slowly, which is slightly confusing beause most of the time the Japanese R-sound doesn't sound like L at all. Learning to pronounce the Japanese R this way is in no way essential for communication.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

*Labelling requirements*

5.-(1) Subject to paragraph (2) below, the labelling, which shall be conveyed upon the footwear in accordance with paragraph (5) below, shall provide information as to the material which constitutes at least 80% of the surface area of the upper, at least 80% of the surface area of the lining and sock and at least 80% of the volume of the outer sole.

(2) Where no one material accounts for at least 80% of the surface area or volume, as the case may be, information shall be given as to the two main materials used in the composition of the footwear.

(3) In the case of the upper, in determining the composition no account shall be taken of any accessories or reinforcements such as ankle patches, edging, ornamentation buckles, tabs, eyelet stays or similar attachments.

(4) The manufacturer or his authorised agent established in the Community may provide the information required in accordance with paragraph (1) above by way of a pictogram or written indication as set out in Schedule 2 to these Regulations.

(5) Subject to the requirements of this regulation, the labelling may contain additional information to that required by paragraph (4) above.

(6) The labelling shall be affixed to at least one article of footwear in each pair and may be affixed by way of printing, sticking, embossing or use of an attached label; and shall be visible, securely attached and accessible.

(7) The responsible person shall ensure that any labelling attached to footwear is not likely to mislead consumers as to its composition therof.

From the _The Footwear (Indication of Composition) Labelling Regulations 1995_


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

> New members access to their profiles is restricted until after having made at least 10 posts in any of the Classical music discussion threads. Posts within the Community Forum do not count towards this requirement.
> 
> Forum Rules
> 
> ...


http://www.talkclassical.com/faq.php?faq=policies#faq_rules

*edit* Damn, looks like R.W. beat me to it.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

*Abstract*

************ is a neglected topic in debates around biopower and biopolitics. This article takes Michel Foucault's recasting of the idea of a regulatory, population-level form of biopower in terms of 'mechanisms of security' as its starting point for an investigation into the ways in which bodies enter into and are reshaped by biopolitical discourses on ************. While the notion of security faded from view in favour of Foucault's better known focus on governmentality, this article argues that there is value in recovering the concept of security in the context of a genealogy of modern bodies. Specifically, it explores the possibility that a biopolitical perspective on security operates not only above, but also below the disciplining of individual ************ bodies. The article proceeds, initially, via an examination of contemporary studies of ************, arguing that they largely neglect the material dynamism of bodies. The main focus, however, is on rereading some of the key works in the historical anti-************ literature from a complexity perspective. It is shown that these texts engage with a 'population' of vital forces and affects that must be regulated if life is to remain secure, and which circulate below the level of individual bodies in relation to a complex milieu. Finally, the article claims that men's bodies appear as crucial sites of biopolitics, and that normative forms of masculinity can be regarded as interventions into embodiment that are designed to nullify or regulate complexity.

From The Biopolitics of ************: Masculinity, Complexity, and Security

(************ = m a s t u r b a t i o n. I am surprised that the language nanny has blocked this)


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> *Abstract*
> 
> ************ is a neglected topic in debates around biopower and biopolitics. This article takes Michel Foucault's recasting of the idea of a regulatory, population-level form of biopower in terms of 'mechanisms of security' as its starting point for an investigation into the ways in which bodies enter into and are reshaped by biopolitical discourses on ************. While the notion of security faded from view in favour of Foucault's better known focus on governmentality, this article argues that there is value in recovering the concept of security in the context of a genealogy of modern bodies. Specifically, it explores the possibility that a biopolitical perspective on security operates not only above, but also below the disciplining of individual ************ bodies. The article proceeds, initially, via an examination of contemporary studies of ************, arguing that they largely neglect the material dynamism of bodies. The main focus, however, is on rereading some of the key works in the historical anti-************ literature from a complexity perspective. It is shown that these texts engage with a 'population' of vital forces and affects that must be regulated if life is to remain secure, and which circulate below the level of individual bodies in relation to a complex milieu. Finally, the article claims that men's bodies appear as crucial sites of biopolitics, and that normative forms of masculinity can be regarded as interventions into embodiment that are designed to nullify or regulate complexity.
> 
> ...


Dr. _Johnson_. I see what you did there.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Peridot has always been associated with light. In fact, the Egyptians called it the “gem of the sun.” Some believed that it protected its owner from “terrors of the night,” especially when it was set in gold. Others strung the gems on donkey hair and tied them around their left arms to ward off evil spirits.

The word peridot comes from the Arabic “faridat,” which means “gem.” Most peridot formed deep inside the earth and was delivered to the surface by volcanoes. Some also came to earth in meteorites, but this extraterrestrial peridot is extremely rare, and not likely to be seen in a retail jewelry store.

Early records indicate that the ancient Egyptians mined a beautiful green gem on an island in the Red Sea called Topazios, now known as St. John’s Island or Zabargad. Legend has it that the island was infested with snakes, making mining unpleasant until an enterprising pharaoh drove them into the sea. From the earliest times, people confused this stone—now known to be peridot—with other gems. It was one of many labeled as “topaz.”

Some historians believe that Cleopatra’s famous emerald collection might actually have been peridot. People in medieval times continued to confuse peridot with emerald. For centuries, people believed the fabulous 200-ct. gems adorning the shrine of the Three Holy Kings in Germany’s Cologne Cathedral were emeralds. They are, in fact, peridots.

Sauce: gia.edu


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Peridot has always been associated with light. In fact, the Egyptians called it the "gem of the sun." Some believed that it protected its owner from "terrors of the night," especially when it was set in gold. Others strung the gems on donkey hair and tied them around their left arms to ward off evil spirits.
> 
> The word peridot comes from the Arabic "faridat," which means "gem." Most peridot formed deep inside the earth and was delivered to the surface by volcanoes. Some also came to earth in meteorites, but this extraterrestrial peridot is extremely rare, and not likely to be seen in a retail jewelry store.
> 
> ...


Sorry Abe- the harder you try to make the history of peridot really dull, the more interesting it becomes! Whose ears would not prick up at "Queen Cleopatra's famous emerald collection", for example?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Figleaf said:


> Sorry Abe- the harder you try to make the history of peridot really dull, the more interesting it becomes! Whose ears would not prick up at "Queen Cleopatra's famous emerald collection", for example?


A phenomenon that is commonly observed in Andy Warhol's art is that the continual repetition of a thing gradually drains it of its meaning. For example: Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf.

After a while, doesn't it sound strangely devoid of significance?


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> A phenomenon that is commonly observed in Andy Warhol's art is that the continual repetition of a thing gradually drains it of its meaning. For example: Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf. Figleaf.
> 
> After a while, doesn't it sound strangely devoid of significance?


No, it's still an amusing name.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Four score and seven years ago our fathers brought forth on this continent, a new nation, conceived in Liberty, and dedicated to the proposition that all men are created equal.

Now we are engaged in a great civil war, testing whether that nation, or any nation so conceived and so dedicated, can long endure. We are met on a great battle-field of that war. We have come to dedicate a portion of that field, as a final resting place for those who here gave their lives that that nation might live. It is altogether fitting and proper that we should do this.

But, in a larger sense, we can not dedicate -- we can not consecrate -- we can not hallow -- this ground. The brave men, living and dead, who struggled here, have consecrated it, far above our poor power to add or detract. The world will little note, nor long remember what we say here, but it can never forget what they did here. It is for us the living, rather, to be dedicated here to the unfinished work which they who fought here have thus far so nobly advanced. It is rather for us to be here dedicated to the great task remaining before us -- that from these honored dead we take increased devotion to that cause for which they gave the last full measure of devotion -- that we here highly resolve that these dead shall not have died in vain -- that this nation, under God, shall have a new birth of freedom -- and that government of the people, by the people, for the people, shall not perish from the earth.

Sauce: Abraham Lincoln (not me. The other one), November 19, 1863


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

The law of secured transactions involves the creation and enforcement of security interests. A security interest arises when a borrower enters into a contract that authorizes the lender or secured party to take collateral that the borrower owns if the borrower is unable to pay back the loan. A security interest protects the lender in that if the borrower should happen to default on the loan, the lender will be able to recover the loan amount by taking such collateral. In the context of a bankruptcy case, a secured creditor collects its payment before creditors without a security interest (i.e., unsecured creditors) and are thus situated higher in the priority scheme. Notably, an unperfected security interest is subordinated to a lien creditor and trustee in bankruptcy. There are four main methods of perfecting an attached security interest, including


----------



## LHB (Nov 1, 2015)

Food has always been considered one of the most salient markers of cultural traditions. When I was a small child, food was the only thing that helped identify my family as Filipino American. We ate pansit lug-lug (a noodle dish) and my father put patis (salty fish sauce) on everything. However, even this connection lessened as I grew older. As my parents became more acculturated, we ate less typically Filipino food. When I was twelve, my mother took cooking classes and learned to make French and Italian dishes. When I was in high school, we ate chicken marsala and shrimp fra diablo more often than Filipino dishes like pansit lug-lug.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Four score and seven years ago our fathers brought forth on this continent, a new nation, conceived in Liberty, and dedicated to the proposition that all men are created equal.
> ...


Not evenly remotely dull.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Dim7 said:


> Dull pedantic lecture on the pronunciation of "R" in Japanese:


Speaking of R:

Remember, for each element of test that is true, the function evaluates to the corresponding element in yes. Similarly, if test_ is false, the function evaluates to no. All values so generated are returned together in a vector. In our case here, R will execute the outer ifalse() call first, in which test is g == "M", and yes is 1 (recycled); no will (later) be the result of executing ifalse(g=="F",2,3)....._


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

This article explores the psychological logics underpinning key perspectives in the 'turn to affect'. Research on affect raises questions about the categorization of affective states, affective meaning-making, and the processes involved in the transmission of affect. I argue that current approaches risk depopulating affecting scenes, mystifying affective contagion, and authorizing questionable psychobiological arguments. I engage with the work of Sedgwick and Frank, Thrift, and Ahmed to explore these points and suggest that the concept of affective practice offers a more promising social psychological grounding. Notions of affective practice are more commensurate with trends in contemporary psychobiology, explain the limits on affective contagion, and emphasize relationality and negotiation, attentive to the flow of affecting episodes. A practice approach positions affect as a dynamic process, emergent from a polyphony of intersections and feedbacks, working across body states, registrations and categorizations, entangled with cultural meaning-making, and integrated with material and natural processes, social situations and social relationships.

From _Trends in the Turn to Affect. A Social Psychological Critique_


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> Not evenly remotely dull.


I keep trying to find boring texts and then get interested despite myself. A low point came last night when my wife snuck up behind me and caught me reading a technical discussion about drip-drying dishes.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Blancrocher said:


> I keep trying to find boring texts and then get interested despite myself. A low point came last night when my wife snuck up behind me and caught me reading *a technical discussion about drip-drying dishes.*


That sounds commendably dull.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Question: What does the B in Benoit B Mandelbrot stand for?
Answer: Benoit B Mandelbrot.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Xiao Ming：Mike，there's fruit stall up ahead, let's buy some fruit.

Mike：Sure, what fruit do you want to buy？

Xiao Ming：Hmm，I want some apples and bananas, you？

Mike：Let's buy some apples then, I want apples too.

Xiao Ming：Hello，how much per jin are the apples？

Fruit vendor：Guoguang apples are 5 yuan per jin, Fuji apples are 3 yuan per jin. Which do you want？

Mike：We want the Guoguang apples, two jin please.

Fruit vendor：OK, what else would you like?

Xiao Ming：Mandarines？How much are they per jin？

Fruit vendor：Mandarines are 8 yuan.

Mike：8 yuan，that's too expensive！

Fruit vendor：These mandarines are really fresh, 8 yuan per jin isn't expensive.

Xiao Ming：Can you make it a bit cheaper？

Fruit vendor：Well… 7 yuan per jin. How's that？

Xiao Ming：Alright，I want one jin.

Fruit vendor：OK，just a minute.

Xiao Ming：How much is that altogether？

Fruit vendor：17 in total.

Xiao Ming：Here's 20 yuan.

Fruit vendor：Here's your 3 yuan change, and your fruit.

Xiao Ming：Great, thank you, bye.

http://english.cntv.cn/program/learnchinese/20101026/101095.shtml


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Dull*is a village located in the county of*Perth and Kinross*in*Scotland.[1]*Situated in the Highland part of the county, Dull consists of a single street of houses on the north side of the valley of the*River Tay. The place-name may mean 'meadow' in*Gaelic.[2]*However, Duncan Campbell relates a traditional tale in "The Lairds of Glenlyon" (1886) which connects the Gaelic word 'dul' (snare) with the withies on the hearse of St*Adomnánsnapping, thus deciding his burial-place and the founding of Dull. The*parish*church, unused since the 1970s[citation needed], is on the site of an early*Christian*monastery*founded by St*Adomnán*(Scottish Gaelic: N. Eònan), Abbot of*Iona*(died 704). Several early Christian cross-slabs dating to the 7th or 8th century have been discovered in and around the parish graveyard. A slab carved with stylised warriors and horsemen in the Pictish style, uncovered during grave-digging in the 19th century, is displayed in the*Museum of Scotland, and may have formed part of a wall-relief, or one side of a box-shrine. A massive font of rough workmanship, preserved by the church door, is also a probable relic from the early monastic site.

The surrounding district was known as the Appin of Dull, the name 'Appin' deriving fromOld Irish*apdaine, 'abbacy', referring to the former monastic estate. Compare Appin inArgyll, the 'abbey lands' in that case being those of the major*early Christian*monastery of*Lismore. Four undecorated crosses, of which three survive, one at Dull itself, and two in the nearby old church at*Weem, once stood around the monastic precinct, defining an area of sanctuary.

During the later*Middle Ages, and up to modern times, the church at Dull was merely a parish church in the*Diocese*of*Dunkeld. It is not known when the early Christian monastery ceased to function.

In decline for much of the 20th century, with its church and school both going out of use, the small village has seen the construction of several new houses, and the restoration of older buildings, in recent years.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

A dull soundclip to stave off the excitement: A Finnish guy reading aloud the Finnish Wikipeida article on the Finnish language, speaking in a typically dull Finnish male way of speaking.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Some exciting mathematics:

"The renewal function R plays the same role in renewal theory as the potential matrix R does in the theory of Markov chains. In fact, the sequence S is a Markov chain with state space E = [0, ∞], since the conditional distribution of S_{n+1} given S_0,...,S_n depends only on S_n. Moreover, the definition (1.13) shows R to be an operator similar to the potential R defined by (5.2.16), and analogous to the potential of a function in the sense of (7.1.2) we have the following result. Here and throughout this chapter, it is important to note that R(0)>=1. Therefore, in the integral (1.15) for instance, one must not forget the term R(0)f(0) which is to be added to the integral over (0,∞)."


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

musicrom said:


> Some exciting mathematics:
> 
> "The renewal function R plays the same role in renewal theory as the potential matrix R does in the theory of Markov chains. In fact, the sequence S is a Markov chain with state space E = [0, ∞], since the conditional distribution of S_{n+1} given S_0,...,S_n depends only on S_n. Moreover, the definition (1.13) shows R to be an operator similar to the potential R defined by (5.2.16), and analogous to the potential of a function in the sense of (7.1.2) we have the following result. Here and throughout this chapter, it is important to note that R(0)>=1. Therefore, in the integral (1.15) for instance, one must not forget the term R(0)f(0) which is to be added to the integral over (0,∞)."


That might be quite interesting if I just understood it....


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Dim7 said:


> That might be quite interesting if I just understood it....


Not really. 15 char..


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

musicrom said:


> Not really. 15 char..


I stopped reading after the first sentence.

Profoundly and unerringly dull.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*The Clash Lyrics*

"Should I Stay Or Should I Go?"

Darlin' you got to let me know
Should I stay or should I go?
If you say that you are mine
I'll be here 'til the end of time
So you got to let me know
Should I stay or should I go?

It's always tease tease tease
You're happy when I'm on my knees
One day is fine and next is black
So if you want me off your back
Well come on an' let me know
Should I Stay or should I go?

Should I stay or should I go now?
Should I stay or should I go now?
If I go there will be trouble
An' if I stay it will be double
So come on and let me know

This indecision's buggin' me (Indecisión me molesta)
If you don't want me, set me free (Si no me quieres, librame)
Exactly whom I'm supposed to be (Dime! ¿Qué tengo ser?)
Don't you know which clothes even fit me? (¿Sabes que ropa me quedar?)
Come on and let me know (Pero tienes que decir)
Should I cool it or should I blow? (¿Me debo ir o quedarme?)

Split

(Doble! ¿Me frío o lo soplo?)
(Esperda)
(Rrattarrattarrattaa...)

Should I stay or should I go now? (Yo! ¿Me frío o lo soplo?)
Should I stay or should I go now? (Yo! ¿Me frío o lo soplo?)
If I go there will be trouble (Si me voy, va a haber peligro)
And if I stay it will be double (Si me quedo, es doble)
So you gotta let me know (Pero que tienes que decir)
Should I cool it or should I blow? (¿Me frío o lo soplo?)
Should I stay or should I go now? (¿Me frío o lo soplo?)
If I go there will be trouble (Si me voy, va a haber peligro)
And if I stay there will be double (Si me quedo, es doble)
So you gotta let me know (Pero que tienes que decir)
Should I stay or should I go


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dr Johnson said:


> I stopped reading after the first sentence.
> 
> Profoundly and unerringly dull.


Amen to this :tiphat:


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Well if you're of the opinion that math is always boring then of course....


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

It truly is an obstacle, if any are such, to proceed coldly as a squalid pilgrim, feeble in his energy and with a crippled destiny that nobody, but he, knows. Walking unaided through imagination, left to dissolve in time like the sob of an unwary baby, unimportant yet tragic: to be abandoned in vespertine shadows. The beginning, as far as we understand, of a voluntary evasion, an alienated mind seeking warmth in the deterioration of hope… the evanescence of a silhouette blending into the clouds with the last sighs of defeat.
Praised and admired, but inadequate, drowning in the shallowest of seas while leaving a trail underneath the diffuse feet, sparse but ventilated, driving the force of reason beyond its limits to comprehend that which comes of intuition. Atemporal, static, yet the banks extend uniformly, unfolding unto the distance, leaving no motive to follow or to continue. The water is ethereal, surreal, vanishes upon touching, revealing an empty space with no definition, cotton-like but imperceptible.

The gushing waves sieve against his weakness, the clear blue aura blurring the horizon and spreading the field of immaterial consistency in all directions, diffusing itself around the body, now nowhere, firmly attached to the absence of ground, wailing haplessly during its eternal impassivity. And gone.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

The wikipedia entry for Galilean transformation, probably written by a Galilean writer:

_In physics, a Galilean transformation is used to transform between the coordinates of two reference frames which differ only by constant relative motion within the constructs of Newtonian physics. These transformations together with spatial rotations and translations in space and time form the inhomogeneous Galilean group (assumed throughout below). Without the translations in space and time the group is the homogeneous Galilean group. The Galilean group is the group of motions of Galilean relativity action on the four dimensions of space and time, forming the Galilean geometry._


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Dungeons & Dragons: Real Life Edition


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Canadian Natural Resources' "forward-looking statements" disclaimer:

Certain statements relating to Canadian Natural Resources Limited (the “Company”) in this document or documents incorporated herein by reference constitute forward-looking statements or information (collectively referred to herein as “forward-looking statements”) within the meaning of applicable securities legislation. Forward-looking statements can be identified by the words “believe”, “anticipate”, “expect”, “plan”, “estimate”, “target”, “continue”, “could”, “intend”, “may”, “potential”, “predict”, “should”, “will”, “objective”, “project”, “forecast”, “goal”, “guidance”, “outlook”, “effort”, “seeks”, “schedule”, “proposed” or expressions of a similar nature suggesting future outcome or statements regarding an outlook. Disclosure related to expected future commodity pricing, forecast or anticipated production volumes, royalties, operating costs, capital expenditures, income tax expenses, and other guidance provided throughout this presentation constitute forward-looking statements. Disclosure of plans relating to and expected results of existing and future developments, including but not limited to the Horizon Oil Sands operations and future expansion, Septimus, Primrose thermal projects, Pelican Lake water and polymer flood project, the Kirby Thermal Oil Sands Project, construction of the proposed Keystone XL Pipeline from Hardisty, Alberta to the US Gulf coast, the proposed Kinder Morgan Trans Mountain pipeline expansion from Edmonton, Alberta to Vancouver, British Columbia, the proposed Energy East pipeline from Hardisty to Eastern Canada, the construction and future operations of the North West Redwater bitumen upgrader and refinery and disclosures relating to the Devon Canada Asset acquisition also constitute forward-looking statements. This forward-looking information is based on annual budgets and multi-year forecasts, and is reviewed and revised throughout the year as necessary in the context of targeted financial ratios, project returns, product pricing expectations and balance in project risk and time horizons. These statements are not guarantees of future performance and are subject to certain risks and the reader should not place undue reliance on these forward-looking statements as there can be no assurances that the plans, initiatives or expectations upon which they are based will occur.

In addition, statements relating to “reserves” are deemed to be forward-looking statements as they involve the implied assessment based on certain estimates and assumptions that the reserves described can be profitably produced in the future. There are numerous uncertainties inherent in estimating quantities of proved and proved plus probable crude oil and natural gas and natural gas liquids (NGLs”) reserves and in projecting future rates of production and the timing of development expenditures. The total amount or timing of actual future production may vary significantly from reserve and production estimates.

The forward-looking statements are based on current expectations, estimates and projections about the Company and the industry in which the Company operates, which speak only as of the date such statements were made or as of the date of the report or document in which they are contained, and are subject to known and unknown risks and uncertainties that could cause the actual results, performance or achievements of the Company to be materially different from any future results, performance or achievements expressed or implied by such forward-looking statements. Such risks and uncertainties include, among others: general economic and business conditions which will, among other things, impact demand for and market prices of the Company’s products; volatility of and assumptions regarding crude oil and natural gas prices; fluctuations in currency and interest rates; assumptions on which the Company’s current guidance is based; economic conditions in the countries and regions in which the Company conducts business; political uncertainty, including actions of or against terrorists, insurgent groups or other conflict including conflict between states; industry capacity; ability of the Company to implement its business strategy, including exploration and development activities; impact of competition; the Company’s defense of lawsuits; availability and cost of seismic, drilling and other equipment; ability of the Company and its subsidiaries to complete capital programs; the Company’s and its subsidiaries’ ability to secure adequate transportation for its products; unexpected disruptions or delays in the resumption of the mining, extracting or upgrading of the Company’s bitumen products; potential delays or changes in plans with respect to exploration or development projects or capital expenditures; ability of the Company to attract the necessary labour required to build its thermal and oil sands mining projects; operating hazards and other difficulties inherent in the exploration for and production and sale of crude oil and natural gas and in mining, extracting or upgrading the Company’s bitumen products; availability and cost of financing; the Company’s and its subsidiaries’ success of exploration and development activities and their ability to replace and expand crude oil and natural gas reserves; timing and success of integrating the business and operations of acquired companies; production levels; imprecision of reserve estimates and estimates of recoverable quantities of crude oil, natural gas and NGLs not currently classified as proved; actions by governmental authorities; government regulations and the expenditures required to comply with them (especially safety and environmental laws and regulations and the impact of climate change initiatives on capital and operating costs); asset retirement obligations; the adequacy of the Company’s provision for taxes; and other circumstances affecting revenues and expenses. The Company’s operations have been, and in the future may be, affected by political developments and by federal, provincial and local laws and regulations such as restrictions on production, changes in taxes, royalties and other amounts payable to governments or governmental agencies, price or gathering rate controls and environmental protection regulations. Should one or more of these risks or uncertainties materialize, or should any of the Company’s assumptions prove incorrect, actual results may vary in material respects from those projected in the forward-looking statements. The impact of any one factor on a particular forward-looking statement is not determinable with certainty as such factors are dependent upon other factors, and the Company’s course of action would depend upon its assessment of the future considering all information then available. For additional information refer to the “Risks Factors” section of the AIF. Readers are cautioned that the foregoing list of factors is not exhaustive. Unpredictable or unknown factors not discussed in this report could also have material adverse effects on forward-looking statements.

Although the Company believes that the expectations conveyed by the forward-looking statements are reasonable based on information available to it on the date such forward-looking statements are made, no assurances can be given as to future results, levels of activity and achievements. All subsequent forward-looking statements, whether written or oral, attributable to the Company or persons acting on its behalf are expressly qualified in their entirety by these cautionary statements. Except as required by law, the Company assumes no obligation to update forward-looking statements, whether as a result of new information, future events or other factors, or the foregoing factors affecting this information, should circumstances or Management’s estimates or opinions change.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

And whereas on the sixteenth day of the month of the oxeyed goddess and in the third week after the feastday of the Holy and Undivided Trinity the daughter of the skies, the virgin moon being then in her first quarter, it came to pass that those learned judges repaired them to the halls of law. There master Courtenay, sitting in his own chamber, gave his rede and master Justice Andrews sitting without a jury in the probate court, weighed well and pondered the claims of the first chargeant upon the property in the matter of the will propounded and final testamentary disposition _in re_ the real and personal estate of the late lamented Jacob Halliday, vintner, deceased, versus Livingstone, an infant, of unsound mind, and another. And to the solemn court of Green street there came sir Frederick the Falconer. And he sat him there about the hour of five o'clock to administer the law of the brehons at the commission for all that and those parts to be holden in and for the county of the city of Dublin. And there sat with him the high sinhedrim of the twelve tribes of Iar, for every tribe one man, of the tribe of Patrick and of the tribe of Hugh and of the tribe of Owen and of the tribe of Conn and of the tribe of Oscar and of the tribe of Fergus and of the tribe of Finn and of the tribe of Dermot and of the tribe of Cormac and of the tribe of Kevin and of the tribe of Caolte and of the tribe of Ossian, there being in all twelve good men and true. And he conjured them by Him who died on rood that they should well and truly try and true deliverance make in the issue joined between their sovereign lord the king and the prisoner at the bar and true verdict give according to the evidence so help them God and kiss the book. And they rose in their seats, those twelve of Iar, and they swore by the name of Him who is from everlasting that they would do His rightwiseness. And straightway the minions of the law led forth from their donjon keep one whom the sleuthhounds of justice had apprehended in consequence of information received. And they shackled him hand and foot and would take of him ne bail ne mainprise but preferred a charge against him for he was a malefactor.

-Random selection from James Joyce's Ulysses.

Honestly I love the book (my handle even comes from Stephen Dedalus who is in Ulysses as well as the main character of Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man) but there sure are some boring parts to slog through. But you can't skip them because you never know where the gems lie, and the gems are worth the slog.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

"The sons of Japheth were Gomer, Magog, Madai, Javan, Tubal, Meshech and Tiras. The sons of Gomer were Ashkenaz, Diphath, and Togarmah. The sons of Javan were Elishah, Tarshish, Kittim and Rodanim."

1 Chronicles 5-7, _New American Standard Bible_


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dedalus said:


> And whereas on the sixteenth day of the month of the oxeyed goddess and in the third week after the feastday of the Holy and Undivided Trinity the daughter of the skies, the virgin moon being then in her first quarter, it came to pass that those learned judges repaired them to the halls of law. There master Courtenay, sitting in his own chamber, gave his rede and master Justice Andrews sitting without a jury in the probate court, weighed well and pondered the claims of the first chargeant upon the property in the matter of the will propounded and final testamentary disposition _in re_ the real and personal estate of the late lamented Jacob Halliday, vintner, deceased, versus Livingstone, an infant, of unsound mind, and another. And to the solemn court of Green street there came sir Frederick the Falconer. And he sat him there about the hour of five o'clock to administer the law of the brehons at the commission for all that and those parts to be holden in and for the county of the city of Dublin. And there sat with him the high sinhedrim of the twelve tribes of Iar, for every tribe one man, of the tribe of Patrick and of the tribe of Hugh and of the tribe of Owen and of the tribe of Conn and of the tribe of Oscar and of the tribe of Fergus and of the tribe of Finn and of the tribe of Dermot and of the tribe of Cormac and of the tribe of Kevin and of the tribe of Caolte and of the tribe of Ossian, there being in all twelve good men and true. And he conjured them by Him who died on rood that they should well and truly try and true deliverance make in the issue joined between their sovereign lord the king and the prisoner at the bar and true verdict give according to the evidence so help them God and kiss the book. And they rose in their seats, those twelve of Iar, and they swore by the name of Him who is from everlasting that they would do His rightwiseness. And straightway the minions of the law led forth from their donjon keep one whom the sleuthhounds of justice had apprehended in consequence of information received. And they shackled him hand and foot and would take of him ne bail ne mainprise but preferred a charge against him for he was a malefactor.
> 
> -Random selection from James Joyce's Ulysses.
> 
> Honestly I love the book (my handle even comes from Stephen Dedalus who is in Ulysses as well as the main character of Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man) but there sure are some boring parts to slog through. But you can't skip them because you never know where the gems lie, and the gems are worth the slog.


Recognised it at the first sentence .


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

"Packaging is the technology of enclosing or protecting products for distribution, storage, sale, and use. Packaging also refers to the process of designing, evaluating, and producing packages. Packaging can be described as a coordinated system of preparing goods for transport, warehousing, logistics, sale, and end use. Packaging contains, protects, preserves, transports, informs, and sells. In many countries it is fully integrated into government, business, institutional, industrial, and personal use.

Package labeling (American English) or labelling (British English) is any written, electronic, or graphic communication on the package or on a separate but associated label."


----------

